# Got our puppy!



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, we got our puppy today. She is a Pyr/Anatolian cross. We got the shortest hair out of the litter. She looks in color like a Pyr, white with a mask. But she has the shorter hair of the Anatolian. She has been raised with sheep, goats, pigs, chickens, ducks, etc. She is 10 weeks old and we brought her home today. She is in her pen right next to the goats. She spent several hours adjusting to everything while the goats stood next to the fence watching her. After a couple hours I decided to put the little pygmy buck in with her. He is only 7 months old and about the same size as her. He loves her and yet he wont put up with rough play either. He is a great trainer. Not big enough to really hurt her, but big enough to stand up for himself. I took him back out for the night and they stood at the fence next to each other. It was to cute.

I gave her a deer leg bone to chew on and practiced taking it away from her and petting her while she was chewing. Then we did some rolling her onto her back into a submissive posture. The kids all petted her and then we left her in the pen next to the goats. 

Hope we had a good first day.

Oh yeah, we named her Angel. Figured it went with our Beiste (our other dog)


Tadpole Acres


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

What, no pictures?

Congratulations on your new pup.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

The word "puppy" should never be unaccompanied by pix!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

DaniR1968 said:


> What, no pictures?
> 
> Congratulations on your new pup.





SilverFlame819 said:


> The word "puppy" should never be unaccompanied by pix!



Right !!!!!
Nancy


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

I realize this, but I haven't been able to post pics on here yet. Not even for my goats I have had for a year, sigh. I hate to have to join another group (pic group) just to post pics here. I already have to many memberships as it is. 

Tadpole Acres


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Tadpole, there is a way around that. Send me your photos. I will upload them and post them. 


My e-mail is [email protected]


----------

